# Tyres



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

What are the best tyres to have on the RS4 - I currently have Bridgestone RE040's on and thought I would change the tyres and keep the B/Stones for track days...

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

One of the Audi chassis engineers at the RS4 Silverstone launch told me that, if you can still get them, Pirelli P Zero Giallos gave best OEM tyre performance, as they are very soft but have good breakaway character. Apparantly they are eons better than the hardere PZ Rossos that mine came with.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

Goodyear Eagle FI D3 best ive had on mine ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Can confirm P Zero's are too frigging hard, but I'm hoping a lickle trip to Hockeneheim will get rid of them  so I can replace wthem with summat else.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

Bloody tyres!

My car came with P zero - lasted 4000 miles - useless

I have had Michellin Pilot Sports whish have lasted one track day and around 17000miles recently but like John Roberts I have got a set of Goddyears on my spare set of wheels awaiting collection

Oh yeah be careful you get the correct load rating 94Y


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Thanks guys....


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Hi

Just about to buy Michellin Pilot Sports,

Â£596 for all four inclusive - Is this a Good Price

255 35 18 Y

Cheers

Howard


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

I have Goodyear Eagle F1's. I previously had Bridgestone Potenza's and they were terrible. The Goodyear's totally transformed the car. I can highly recommend them


----------

